# Strong magnets ?



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys , weird question ,

I have a 3d slim background for my tank with magnetic stick on .. The problem is I don't have any magnets to keep the background up !

My acrylic is about 1/2 or 3/4" thick ... 
Not sure how strong of a magnet I need to keep a slim background in place , as well as where to get magnets that are of this strength .. Any help would be appreciated .. Thanks guys ,


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

These ones are strong.
I use them to hold the heavy front and side wooden panels to my steel stand. Put these on your fridge and nothing will fall off. LOL

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/all-purpose-magnets-0586808p.html#.VAEfpGd3skI


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Those look pretty strong lol . Kinda expensive but I guess it should work . Thanks !


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*magnets*

i saw a whole bunch of magnets and assortments at sayal electronics this week
all kinds of shapes and strengths . didn't really pay attention to it so no idea in prices or even if they are what u are looking for 
cheers 
tom


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

tom g said:


> i saw a whole bunch of magnets and assortments at sayal electronics this week
> 
> all kinds of shapes and strengths . didn't really pay attention to it so no idea in prices or even if they are what u are looking for
> 
> ...


I took a look at the website & all I could find were the ones in magnetic science kits .. Not sure if that is what I'm looking for but it could be lol. Not willing to take the plunge though.. Thanks for the heads up Tom !


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*magnets*

where are u located

I saw several types from u shape to round . earth magnets to reg magnets but honestly didn't pay too much attention other then nah I don't need any more frig magnets

store is located at vic park and mcnichol area and I believe they have a few other stores around , may be worth going to have a look around

cheers 
tom


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

LOL @ the i don't need any more magnets 

I'm in North York area. I need to get this bg in quick maybe by tomorrow as my Asian arowana is coming in tomorrow and putting in the bg any time after will definitely freak him the f out .. 

Thanks again for the heads up , I will go check them out if i can't find any around me .

I was pretty sure i would find some on kijiji but surprisingly didn't . Going to need about 6-10 pc hopefully not too strong that it indents my acrylic if that's even possible . 

I finally got to setup my acrylic tank 5x3x2 ... First time with acrylic and I am pretty excited .


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Lee valley sell earth magnets of various sizes. Stack them up to increase their strength. Earth magnets have been going up in price, this why they seem expensive. But they are much stronger than most "off the shelf magnets"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

+1 for Sayal, I saw them too, close to the entrance door.
Also you can check out Princess Auto. They have some different type of earth and regular magnets too.


----------

